# Mailbox for iPhone - new attempt to tackle email?



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting attempt at making email better this:



Review


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 8, 2013)

Swipe half-way to the right to archive, swipe all the way to the right to delete forever.

Brave!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Swipe half-way to the right to archive, swipe all the way to the right to delete forever.
> 
> Brave!


I foresee lots of recovery requests from my email backups at work


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah that one lept out at me too...nimble fingers need only apply.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2013)

Got my account for this set up today, not quite sure what I think of it yet. The emphasis on trying to clear your inbox is a bit strange and I've not found a way to browse labels either, so it doesn't really work with how I use Gmail.

The delete thing isn't as bad as they make out.  It just moves it to the trash where you have to swipe it again and then confirm you really want to delete it.  Swiping the other way restores it back to the inbox.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 9, 2013)

Installed it ,haven't used yet only works with Gmail so far.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 9, 2013)

Saw this a few days ago. Limited invite and only supports Gmail. It can fuck off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

I still have 250,000 people ahead of me before I can start using the damn thing.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 11, 2013)

Whats wrong with the normal email app?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a bit vanilla...I've still over 200,000 ahead of me, seriously lost interest in trying this now it's taking so bloody long.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still using this on my phone. It's useful being able to delay an email until a later date, that way it pops up an alert again rather than just sitting in my inbox and getting forgotten about. I do have a few that being permanently delayed though  

There's also a beta version out for OS X now too. It's handy having a desktop version, but it's a still a bit flakey in places.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyone else still using this?

I had an email this morning to say they are shutting down the service at the end of February. Shame really as I was beginning to find it quite useful, I suppose I'll have to go back to the gmail or default mail app now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2015)

Yup Dropbox have realized they were idiots for buying it...


----------

